# GH15 Trenbolone



## TheBlob (Mar 28, 2014)

Any you guys familiar with GH15 forum, He states Trenbolone is pretty much the holy grail. Further he doesn't recommend cycling with out it. He says it leans you out, produces strength gains and muscle separation. Jason Blaha agrees with this, Pete Rubish and that Bios3raw guy disagree about leaning you out and agree with the rest. However they dont believe the benefits are worth the sides....
 What's your guys opinions?  Does it lean you out? Does it make you psycho? Any thoughts?


----------



## PillarofBalance (Mar 28, 2014)

GH15 is a 14 year old kid... Stay off that god damned site.


----------



## Seeker (Mar 28, 2014)

Everyone is different. Some can't handle tren at all, some have minor sides, Then there's the lucky bastards like myself who just get a 24 hr heart on and no other sides. I'll tell you what it's doing for me right now. I'm on a really low carb, high fat, high protein diet. I'm taking 600 mg a week of tren. People who see me everyday are telling me I'm looking much leaner in just two weeks. I haven't lost a single pound, vascularity is starting to burst, starting to tighten up pretty good. This is gonna be a sweet ride. Strength is on its way, things are feeling lighter.

I don't know much about those other guys you referenced. Just know my own experience.


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (Mar 28, 2014)

I try to avoid that guy as much as possible. I can make better use of my time than to read the ravings of a clueless idiot.


----------



## TheBlob (Mar 28, 2014)

Seeker said:


> Everyone is different. Some can't handle tren at all, some have minor sides, Then there's the lucky bastards like myself who just get a 24 hr heart on and no other sides. I'll tell you what it's doing for me right now. I'm on a really low carb, high fat, high protein diet. I'm taking 600 mg a week of tren. People who see me everyday are telling me I'm looking much leaner in just two weeks. I haven't lost a single pound, vascularity is starting to burst, starting to tighten up pretty good. This is gonna be a sweet ride. Strength is on its way, things are feeling lighter.
> 
> I don't know much about those other guys you referenced. Just know my own experience.



And this is the kind of response im looking for.. Im gonna give tren a go.. So im looking for opinions of it


----------



## bronco (Mar 28, 2014)

TheBlob said:


> Any you guys familiar with GH15, He states Trenbolone is pretty much the holy grail. Further he doesnt reccomend cycling with out it. He says it leans you out, produces strength gains and muscle seperation. Jason Blaha agrees with this, Pete Rubish and that Bios3raw guy disagree about leaning you out and agree with the rest. However they dont believe the benefits are worth the sides....
> Whats your guys opinions?  Does it lean you out? Does it make you psycho? Any thoughts?



Blob please don't let those guys brain wash you. Even though he is the God of hormones and all


----------



## TheBlob (Mar 28, 2014)

I will say this a friend who ill call S, started off 12 weeks ago about 25% bf,, I just saw him yesterday his cycle was test p 100 eod, tren 100 eod, primo 800 week.. The dude now has visible abs crazy traps and bowling ball shoulders... his diet is rice and chicken pretty much He attributes it mainly to the tren it kinda has me wanting some of that.


----------



## TheBlob (Mar 28, 2014)

bronco said:


> Blob please don't let those guys brain wash you. Even though he is the God of hormones and all



Dont worry not brain washed, just looking to see what info is out there on tren.. The only clinical trials are on heifers and mice,and the like so I am now just trying to get experienced opinions on what im seeing...Hence i bring it to you guys for the final word.. This is my beloved home board.


----------



## bronco (Mar 28, 2014)

TheBlob said:


> Dont worry not brain washed, just looking to see what info is out there on tren.. The only clinical trials are on heifers and mice,and the like so I am now just trying to get experienced opinions on what im seeing...Hence i bring it to you guys for the final word.. This is my beloved home board.



For me I only do short blast usually 8 weeks is about all I can do before my bp gets to out of control, I can pretty much eat anything and still lean out, I do get night sweats, but have no problems sleeping all night long. Just something you have to try and experience for yourself


----------



## Stevethedream (Mar 28, 2014)

Hey Blob I've been running tren A for 10 wks now and I can definitely notice a huge difference in my physique. Am I leaner? Yes. But I truly credit this to my very strict diet and nutrition. My basically eating the same exact way Seeker is, high protein, moderate fats and low carbs. I also believe it's because I do morning cardio on an empty stomach Monday-Friday and do another cardio session after my weight training as well. Now what I have noticed was the insane recomp that happened around weeks 6 and up. Im almost at my same body weight I started at but with a whole lot less body fat! I started around 18-20% body fat and now ten weeks later im at 12%. So with that being said, tren is AWESOME for gaining muscle mass while burning body fat. It's actually UNBELIEVABLE on how great this works. It also gave me a good amount of strength even while on a calorie deficit diet. Im talking 2300-2500 cals a day and I NEVER FELT WEAK IN THE GYM!!! From my experience it's not a miracle fat burner but rather a great muscle preserver or even muscle gainer. I will probably run tren in everyone of my cycles from here on out.....One bad side I did have though........SUPER AGGRESSION and really really bad mood swings like a pregnant woman..Other than that TREN A is AWESOME!!!


----------



## NbleSavage (Mar 28, 2014)

Blob, I love Tren like the fat kid loves cake. I've run A and E, I've run it with high test and low test, I've run it as low as 200 Mg per week and as high as 600 Mg per week. Here's what I learned:

* I personally did not see much (if any) incremental benefit from running low dose Tren (200-300 Mg) to higher dose Tren (500-600)

* Side effects were more pronounced at higher Tren doses (severe insomnia, night sweats, acne)

* Running higher doses of Tren with lower doses of Test (250 Mg Test) didn't abate the sides much if at all

* My 'sweet spot' is where I'm at presently - cruising on 250 Mg Test C and 200 Mg Tren E. I'm seeing visible recomp (fat loss, pants loser, muscle gain in my upper body and even a shade in me quads) and the sides are very manageable (no tren-related insomnia, mild night sweats, no acne). I intend to run this protocol until my blood tells me otherwise & I plan on getting tested every 3 months. 

YMMV, but given how potent Tren is I would advise you to start small and scale-up if you decide you want / need it.

Good luck!

- Savage


----------



## TheBlob (Mar 28, 2014)

Stevethedream said:


> Hey Blob I've been running tren A for 10 wks now and I can definitely notice a huge difference in my physique. Am I leaner? Yes. But I truly credit this to my very strict diet and nutrition. My basically eating the same exact way Seeker is, high protein, moderate fats and low carbs. I also believe it's because I do morning cardio on an empty stomach Monday-Friday and do another cardio session after my weight training as well. Now what I have noticed was the insane recomp that happened around weeks 6 and up. Im almost at my same body weight I started at but with a whole lot less body fat! I started around 18-20% body fat and now ten weeks later im at 12%. So with that being said, tren is AWESOME for gaining muscle mass while burning body fat. It's actually UNBELIEVABLE on how great this works. It also gave me a good amount of strength even while on a calorie deficit diet. Im talking 2300-2500 cals a day and I NEVER FELT WEAK IN THE GYM!!! From my experience it's not a miracle fat burner but rather a great muscle preserver or even muscle gainer. I will probably run tren in everyone of my cycles from here on out.....One bad side I did have though........SUPER AGGRESSION and really really bad mood swings like a pregnant woman..Other than that TREN A is AWESOME!!!



And steve thats exactly,what im looking for.. Im probably at 21% right now and dieting to cut fat.. My strength has took a nose dive.. Which is ok because im really going for a summer physique not a benching 405 with a hoodie physique right now... I really appreciate your guys info.. When I start tren in the next couple weeks ill log it let you guys know how it goes. I appreciate your input... my diet is a little different than your guys I go with higher carbs lower fat intake... I might make a switch to higher fat lower carbs its just hard to toe the line cuz carbs taste so damn good


----------



## TheBlob (Mar 28, 2014)

NbleSavage said:


> Blob, I love Tren like the fat kid loves cake. I've run A and E, I've run it with high test and low test, I've run it as low as 200 Mg per week and as high as 600 Mg per week. Here's what I learned:
> 
> * I personally did not see much (if any) incremental benefit from running low dose Tren (200-300 Mg) to higher dose Tren (500-600)
> 
> ...


Yup advice taken gonna start with 75mg eod..  along with test 100mg eod... Once again thank you guys


----------



## SuperBane (Mar 28, 2014)

TheBlob said:


> And steve thats exactly,what im looking for.. Im probably at 21% right now and dieting to cut fat.. My strength has took a nose dive.. Which is ok because im really going for a summer physique not a benching 405 with a hoodie physique right now... I really appreciate your guys info.. When I start tren in the next couple weeks ill log it let you guys know how it goes. I appreciate your input... my diet is a little different than your guys I go with higher carbs lower fat intake... I might make a switch to higher fat lower carbs its just hard to toe the line cuz carbs taste so damn good



switch to a low carb moderate fat high protein diet imho.
watch the indirect sugar carbs in diet soda's and "waters" & such (This little to my knowledge at the time was hindering me along with too high of calorie intake.)

I'm back on this style of diet and am losing 2 pounds a week and strength has remained solid.

The first week sucks.


----------



## Ozon (Mar 29, 2014)

Good morning / night guys, well I was going around the forum, and I saw a certain lack of new information here, nothing very new or very curious so I decided to do this, translate posts of the famous GH15.

Here I will explain a little about who is GH15, if you are too lazy to read, go to the end of the text kkk

Who is gh15?

GH15 is a famous member (former member) of the American forum getbig.

But why famous?

GH15 is an ex bodybuilder who has decided to spread the truth behind the bodybuilding bodybuilders, everything from the use and abuse of GH and insulin, comments on phil heath (called by him from PHILSULINA) Lee priest (Liar priest, or in Portuguese Liar priest) practically all professional bodybuilders, training methodologies, farce about supplements and much more.

Who is behind the GH15 user?

No one knows for sure, GH15 tries to hide its identity so it will not be harmed by telling the truth.

The bigger probability is that he is the giant Nasser El Sonbaty, great evidence links the two, like equal training methodologies, statements about shawn ray, and kovacs beat between the two (including the nicknames used), and the love for bananas, sushi, fish (hahaha), and machine training rather than free weights. at one-point GH15 came to confirm that for a while it was a top3 world bodybuilder, which ties Nasser even more.

The biggest evidence was a video in which a person asks Nasser if he is GH15, Nasser stays almost 10 seconds without answering, with a faint smile on his face, and ends neither saying yes nor saying no. After a while, the video was taken off the air …

Other names that emerged were: Dennis James, Lee Priest, Kevin Levrone, or that the account would be divided among several people.

Gh15 has a lot of text and information about EVERYTHING that involves bodybuilding, so I will not be able to translate everything, much less than once, so every time, I will drop a list of subjects and texts about which he commented, and you They will choose which one I will translate.

All matters on steroids will be posted on the steroid area, while others will be posted right here in general matters.

To choose the subject for translation, you can vote for the poll there in cim (or below, I do not know where kkk is)

ps: The texts will be translated by myself, no google translator.


----------



## TheBlob (Apr 1, 2014)

GH15 is pretty hilarious to be honest you guys... I had no idea about this guy till last week. And I read his pocket bible.. You gotta love the ice cream recommendation. Fehk I wish some of the stuff he said was true... Like eat ice cream do huge amounts of mast tren and test in 4 months youll be 9% bodybuild God... Well we will see, its pretty clear regardless Tren is gonna be real good on recomp hard on cardio, and mood disposition.. Im gonna see how it goes.. Once again thanks guys and stay away from that GH15 forum!


----------

